# Xcode Tools 3.2: Pas d'onglet "AppleScript" dans "inspector"



## Irving Bartowski (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un léger soucis avec mon Xcode Tools 3.2 importé du DVD SL. 
Je souhaiterais donc m'initier à la programmation conceptuelle d'AppleScript Studio (A partir du site legallou recommandé par MG). 
J'ouvre donc un projet Application AppleScript, puis mainmenu.xib, je construit ma fenêtre avec IB, et là: il m'est impossible de paramatrer les actions des bouttons et autres car l'onglet "AppleScript" manque à l'inspecteur 

Pouvez-vous m'aider? 

D'avance je vous en suis reconnaissant, 

Irving B.


----------



## Irving Bartowski (1 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je constate avec regret qu'aucun savants ci-présent ne consent à s'abaisser au niveau de mon sujet 
Je me permet d'être désagréable car j'ai suffisamment d'élément me permettant de l'être: 

Le sujet à été consulté 40 fois.
J'ai lu de nombreux sujets dans cette section et ceux relevant de questions "basiques" furent traitées avec condescendance. Ce qui importe, c'est de créé, d'imaginer, d'innover, de faire de l'art à partir d'une série de 0 et de 1. 
Je ne pense pas que vous soyez en adéquation avec l'esprit d'Apple. 

Vous m'envoyez navré,

Irving.


----------



## ntx (1 Décembre 2009)

Oh mon coco, et les gens la nuit ils ont le droit de dormir ? :hein: Quand on pose une question à minuit passé (heure française), je pense qu'on est en doit d'attendre au moins 24 h avant de relancer. Et comme ici personne n'a la science infuse, on est aussi dans l'obligation d'admettre que personne n'a de réponse à tous les problèmes. Le forum, c'est pas une hot line, alors molo sur tes propos


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2009)

AppleScriptStudio c'est finit. Avec Snow Leopard et XCode 3.2, il faut maintenant passer par AppleScriptObjC.

On peut néanmoins réactiver AppleScriptStudio par la ligne de commande suivante : 
	
	



```
defaults write com.apple.InterfaceBuilder3 IBEnableAppleScript StudioSupport -bool YES
```

Rien, absolument rien, ne te permet d'être désagréable. Les forum techniques de MacGeneration ne sont pas une hotline. Encore une fois, cet espace est un don et non un du.

Si j'ai répondu à la question, ce n'est pas tant pour toi, petit monsieur mal élevé, que pour partager cette information avec les autres membres. Ce n'est peut-être pas l'esprit "Apple" tel que tu le perçois, mais c'est l'esprit MacGeneration comme nous le vivons.


----------



## tirhum (2 Février 2010)

Irving Bartowski a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que vous soyez en adéquation avec l'esprit d'Apple.


Oui, c'est important, l'Apple Spirit... :style:


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Irving, tu connais Wallace27 ?


----------



## Gronounours (3 Février 2010)

Irving Bartowski a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je constate avec regret qu'aucun savants ci-présent ne consent à s'abaisser au niveau de mon sujet
> Je me permet d'être désagréable car j'ai suffisamment d'élément me permettant de l'être:
> ...



Aaaaaaaaaaah mais il a 19 piges le machin. Tu m'étonnes qu'il prenne les forums pour un lieu de consommation. De l'instantané, de l'immédiat. Le petit prince a demandé, alors on agit.

Pour commencer faudrait t'apprendre la patiente. Et puis faire ton éducation, à coup de bottes coquées dans la gueule.

Tes parents, la télé, le cinéma t'ont menti. Tous ne s'obtient pas en claquant des doigts, c'est même très rare. Non, dans la plupart des cas, tu dois attendre quelque chose (pognon, moment favorable, que sais-je encore).

Heureusement, cette belle société de glumeux dans ton genre a pensé à toi, pour le pognon, ils ont inventé les crédit à la consommation, comme ça tu peux t'endetter rapidement et avoir de l'avoir.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2010)

Irving Bartowski a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je constate avec regret qu'aucun savants ci-présent ne consent à s'abaisser au niveau de mon sujet
> Je me permet d'être désagréable car j'ai suffisamment d'élément me permettant de l'être:
> ...



Toi, on t'aime déjà :love:


----------

